# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  شوية نكت جامدة

## elharty

[frame="6 80"]Post #1  


Funny Sha3'al


Group: v.i.p
Posts: 216

Joined: 15-September 05
Member No.: 9



 اتنين مسلمين محمد و ابراهيم تاهين فى الصحرا وجعانين
فجاه لقو كنيسه
ابراهيم قال لمحمد انا هاقول لهم انى اسمى جرجس
ومحمد قال له لا يا عم .. انا هاقول اسمى محمد
فسالهم القسيس عن الاسم 
فقال ابراهيم اسمى جرجس ومحمد قال اسمى محمد 
فقال القسيس احضرو الطعام لمحمد
وقولو لجرجس نحنو اليوم صائمون

**********************************
واحد أخنف حظه وحش قوي
وقع في حفره
و فضل مستني لغاية ماواحد جه
و على حظه كان أخنف برضه 
الأخنف اللي فوق قال ... استنى شوية .. حاطنّنعك دنوأتي
قاله نببنا يخننيك بسنعة .. قال له 
و كمان بتتنيأ ؟؟؟ 
طب شوف مين حيطننعكّ
************************************
مرة اثنين عندهم كلاب صيد
صاحب الكلب الاول أول ما يضرب طلقة من البندقية
يجرى الكلب ويروح يجيب الفريسة
والثانى أول ما يضرب الطلقة كلبه يكّش
فنصحة صاحبة انه يروح أفراح في الارياف، فالكلب هيتعود على صوت الرصاص
راح الارياف وفضل يحضر فى افراح لمدة 6 شهور
وبعدين رجع يصطاد، راح ضارب طلقة من البندقية
راح الكلب وقف على رجله وقعد يزغرط
**********************
واحد كسلان اتحكم عليه بالإعدام بدفنه في حفره
فقالوا له نفسك في أيه قبل الموت
قال نفسي أشرب قالوا له قوم أشرب
قال لسه حقوم اردم ياجدع 
************************
واحده ست مسكت حرامى فى المطبخ
فقالت لابنها روح إنده ابوك من على القهوة
جه ابوه، ولما فتح المطبخ لقي الحرامي صغيّر فقال له انت اسمك ايه؟
قالوا كريم ،فقعد يضرب فيه لحد ما عجنه
تاني يوم الست بتفتح باب المطبخ لقيت حرامي
قالت لابنها روح يا وله نادي ابوك من على القهوة
جه الراجل ولما دخل المطبخ لقي واحد طول بعرض
بص لمراته وقال لها امال فين كريم ؟ 
*********************
عيلين صغيرين ماشيين
فالشارع لقوا قطة فالاول قال للتاني انا هاخد القطة دي اربيها
التاني قالوه ماينفعش كدة تجيبلك امراض اغسلها الاول 
تاني يوم جه الولد بيعيط
وبيقول لصاحبه القطة ماتت وانت السبب انت ال قولتلي اغسلها 
صاحبه قاله ماتت وانت بتغسلها 
قالة لا وانا بعصرها



 [/frame]

----------


## ضابط شرطة

:hey:   :y:  جامدين جدا يا حارتي 
بس مش عارف ليه دي باضحك عليها على طول مع انها عادية  :1:  




> [frame="6 80"]واحد كسلان اتحكم عليه بالإعدام بدفنه في حفره
> فقالوا له نفسك في أيه قبل الموت
> قال نفسي أشرب قالوا له قوم أشرب
> قال لسه حقوم اردم ياجدع 
>  [/frame]


ميرسي جدااااااااااااااااااااااا :f2:

----------


## elharty

عادي العادي بتاع الحارتي يبقي عسل

----------


## abdo_1st

ههههههههه هههههههههه هههههههه هههههه مساء النور

----------

